# Sous Vide/Seared Pronghorn Back Strap and Mule Deer Tri Tip with Dijon Mustard and Mushroom Demiglace sauce, steamed fresh carrots, with Duck Soup



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

Absolutely AMAZING meal tonight. Been wanting to do this for a while as my cousin has never had pronghorn or mule deer.
Pulled the meat out to thaw then trimmed the sinew off. Seasoned with sea salt and cracked black pepper. Quick sear whole in C.I. pan then vacsealed and into sous vide @131*F for 3 hours.

Made the sauce in the same pan while the meat was cooking. 






Mule Deer Demi-glace in the back warming up for the sauce. Finished the sauce with butter..






Opened a bottle of 2016 Valpolicella Wine made by my Uncle. Poured that into the decanter and let it breathe for 30 minutes prior to serving.






When the Smoked Duck and Cauliflower soup was warmed up and the carrots were steamed, pulled the meat from the sous vide to rest for 10 minutes 





then cut 1" steaks and hit them with the torch.










The plate:





Absolutely incredible meal! Always amazes me what sous vide can do to wild game. The meat was more tender than some beef filet steaks I have had. The meal definitely did the wine justice. I was in super taster bliss....fantastic pairing. I ate slowly and savored every bite.

Oh- forgot to mention my niece wanted bread pudding so she made a run to the grocer and bought the stuff. Had bread pudding for dessert at halftime of the Natty game.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like a great feast. I have never gotten the chance to try pronghorn or mule deer. 
Years ago I looked into some properties in West Texas and New Mexico and one of them they claimed had whitetail, antelope, and mule deer but when I got to serious about buying property out there my wife said she didn't really want to move that far away from our families. Ended up buying the property in North FL that we live on now but could have bought a lot more property for the same dollars out there at the time.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like a great meal.  Sous Vide about they only way do venison steaks anymore.  I need to get a torch.  Any recommendations?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 11, 2022)

That sounds like a full meal deal. Soup looks great

David


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2022)

IDS, Fantastic job on that meal !!!!!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 11, 2022)

Fantastic looking lay out.  Your raising the bar too high.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like a great meal.  Sous Vide about they only way do venison steaks anymore.  I need to get a torch.  Any recommendations?


I bought one at the local restaurant supply store. I do not know what brand it is. But this one is a good one:
BERNZOMATIC Worthington 336737 WT2301 Trigger Start Propane Torch


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> That sounds like a full meal deal. Soup looks great
> 
> David


Thanks David. Soup recipe is posted here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-duck-and-cauliflower-soup.269161/


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, Fantastic job on that meal !!!!!!!


Thanks crazy!



one eyed jack said:


> Fantastic looking lay out.  Your raising the bar too high.


Thank you one eyed jack. I do love really good food!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks like a great feast. I have never gotten the chance to try pronghorn or mule deer.
> Years ago I looked into some properties in West Texas and New Mexico and one of them they claimed had whitetail, antelope, and mule deer but when I got to serious about buying property out there my wife said she didn't really want to move that far away from our families. Ended up buying the property in North FL that we live on now but could have bought a lot more property for the same dollars out there at the time.


Thanks pineywoods. I have a similar story. Passed on the opportunity to buy land just east of Toledo Bend Lake. Then the Gas Fracking hit and the price of the land quadrupled....


----------



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks sandyut!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow! That looks and sounds like an amazing five star meal! You definitely made a perfect advertisement for harvest to table!


----------



## Omnivore (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks great! Every time I sous vide blacktail top or bottom round, it comes out as tender as backstrap.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That looks and sounds like an amazing five star meal! You definitely made a perfect advertisement for harvest to table!


Thanks bauchjw! As an avid outdoorsman, I do a lot of harvest to table. Stay tuned for our big processing day in late February...



Omnivore said:


> Looks great! Every time I sous vide blacktail top or bottom round, it comes out as tender as backstrap.


Thanks Omnivore! And you are correct...top or bottom round works excellent sous vide too!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks bauchjw! As an avid outdoorsman, I do a lot of harvest to table. Stay tuned for our big processing day in late February...


Cant wait!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow...an absolutely outstanding meal Keith. Beautiful cook and stunning presentation. There's only one thing missing though....me   

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow...an absolutely outstanding meal Keith. Beautiful cook and stunning presentation. There's only one thing missing though....me
> 
> Robert



I missed this post somehow...Thanks Robert! It was really good!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I need to get a torch. Any recommendations?


I was in the restaurant supply store the other day. This is the one I have...


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 15, 2022)

Just five star man. Start to finish a meal one would expect in a very fine dining establishment.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Just five star man. Start to finish a meal one would expect in a very fine dining establishment.


Thanks jcam222!


----------

